# Tomcat in Eclipse



## aha_01 (21. Jan 2010)

Hi,
ich habe eine einfache Frage:
wie lautet die Tomcat update Webeite für Eclipse? 
Ich benutze Eclipse Galileo 3.5 und möchte das Tomcat-Plugin installieren.

Grüße 
Aha


----------



## maki (21. Jan 2010)

Es gibt keine Eclipse Updatesite für Tomcat, du meinst die WTP, lade dir am besten gleich die JEE Edition von Eclipse runter.


----------



## aha_01 (21. Jan 2010)

ich habe die JEE Version von Eclipse 3.5 Galileo.
Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## maki (21. Jan 2010)

Was ist dein dann dein Problem? 

Willst du Tomcat?
Runterladen & entpacken und dann die WTP Server konfigurieren.


----------



## aha_01 (22. Jan 2010)

> Was ist dein dann dein Problem?
> Willst du Tomcat?
> Runterladen & entpacken und dann die WTP Server konfigurieren.


Danke für die Antwort,
mein Problem ist dann 


> WTP Server konfigurieren.


Wenn ich ein link zu einem guten Tutorial hätte wäre optimal 
Und noch eine Frage wie kann ich wissen ob mein Eclipse Galileo WTP beinhaltet ???:L

Grüße
Aha


----------



## maki (22. Jan 2010)

Wenn du die Eclipse JEE Version, hast du WTP.

Servlet and JSP development with Eclipse WTP - Tutorial
Installeirt hast du es bereits, also kannst du den Teil überspringen.


----------



## Noctarius (22. Jan 2010)

Indem du die EE Variante ziehst und entpackst.

Window/Preferences/Server/Runtime Environments -> Add -> Apache Tomcat 6.0 -> Next -> Pfad auswählen -> ...

Dann ein neues Serverprojekt erstellen:
File/New/Other... -> Server/Server -> Next -> Tomcat v6.0 Server und passende Runtime nehmen -> ...

edit: pah war der schneller *schubst*


----------



## aha_01 (22. Jan 2010)

Danke,
ich lese mir das Tutorial und schau ich mal wie schlauer ich dann geworden bin :rtfm:


----------



## aha_01 (22. Jan 2010)

habe Tomcat installiert und kann nun Tomcat von Eclipse starten und stoppen.
Was mich stört ist dass ich beim Starten des Servers durch eclipse den folgenden Fehler finde: :shock:


> INFO: The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin;.;C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;...


Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beseitigen?

Grüße
Aha


----------



## maki (22. Jan 2010)

Wie kommst du auf "Fehler"?
Da steht "INFO", nicht "ERROR"...


----------



## Noctarius (22. Jan 2010)

Wenn dich die Info nervt dann bau dir halt ein APR, aber ich würd's einfach ignorieren, juckt doch nicht die Zeile.


----------



## aha_01 (22. Jan 2010)

Alles klar :lol:

IGNORIERT


----------

